# Job seeker visa query sept 12 2016



## PIUS JOSEPH (Sep 12, 2016)

I am currently working in UK for the last 1.7 years in Deloitte and total of 6 years in SAP and Success Factors, certified in 2 Success Factors modules. My fiancée is working for Accenture Germany and we are looking forward to settle in Germany. I am planning to start searching for a job in Germany from November 2016. My fiancée is staying in an independent apartment and has financial background to support me. Our Marriage is fixed for January 2017.
My Questions to the Team : 
1.Average time to get a Job seeker visa if we provide the right documents and apply from UK ?
2.What is the minimum amount to show in Sponsors account ?
3.In case if my job seeker visa gets rejected, does this affect when I apply for a dependent visa after wedding ?
4.I am planning to take leave from my current Job for 2 months for the German job seeker visa to try my luck.Does this affect my visa ? 
5. I am having 6 years experience and certified Success factors Consultant.So any idea about the opportunities for SAP and success factors?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Why do you want to apply for a permit? 

According to your profile, you are a citizen of the UK and since the UK is still in the EU, you don't need to apply for a permit before moving here.


----------



## PIUS JOSEPH (Sep 12, 2016)

I am basically from India. Here in UK for a work permit of 3 years.As my Fiance is working in Germany we would like to settle in Germany.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

PIUS JOSEPH said:


> I am currently working in UK for the last 1.7 years in Deloitte and total of 6 years in SAP and Success Factors, certified in 2 Success Factors modules. My fiancée is working for Accenture Germany and we are looking forward to settle in Germany. I am planning to start searching for a job in Germany from November 2016. My fiancée is staying in an independent apartment and has financial background to support me. Our Marriage is fixed for January 2017.
> My Questions to the Team :
> 1.Average time to get a Job seeker visa if we provide the right documents and apply from UK ?
> 2.What is the minimum amount to show in Sponsors account ?
> ...


1. At least 4-6 weeks, no maximum processing time, it takes as long as it takes.

2. What sponsor?

3. Should not be grounds for refusal as such but your application will probably take a bit longer. It also depends on your fiancée's immigration status in Germany.

4. What visa? Your UK work permit? Not sure, best ask in the UK forum where members who now their way around Tier 2 (are you on Tier 2?) are more likely to see your post.

5. No idea. Also depends on where in Germany.


Is your fiancée a German national, an EEA national, on a conventional work permit or on BlueCard?

Where are you getting married?


----------



## PIUS JOSEPH (Sep 12, 2016)

ALKB said:


> 1. At least 4-6 weeks, no maximum processing time, it takes as long as it takes.
> 
> 2. What sponsor? I mean my Fiance who provides Financial support and accommodation there.Is there any slab of minimum account balance to be shown ?
> 
> ...


In INDIA


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

PIUS JOSEPH said:


> In INDIA


Is your fiancée a German national, an EEA national, on a conventional work permit or on BlueCard?

This will determine whether you can work on your dependent visa or not and what kind of visa/permit you have to apply for.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

PIUS JOSEPH said:


> Is your fiancée a German national, an EEA national, on a conventional work permit or on BlueCard?
> 
> She holds a work permit till January 2017



Is that work permit likely to be renewed?

If your fiancée is on a conventional work permit and not BlueCard, there are restrictions for dependents - no permission to work in the first year and the next two years are kind of discretionary for the case worker at the alien department but be prepared not to get permission to work for three years unless you find a sponsor and get your work permit independently from your spouse.

Has your fiancée lived in Germany for at least two years at the point of time when you will marry?

If not, and she is not on BlueCard, you won't be able to apply for a dependent visa at all.

Also, if she is not on BlueCard, you will have to show German language skills - do you have those/are you in the process of acquiring them?


----------



## PIUS JOSEPH (Sep 12, 2016)

German degree equivalent section Query
I am an MBA Degree holder from India. Currently working in UK for the last 2 years. If i am applying for a job seeker visa in Germany. 
Can i submit my degree as it is or do i need to do something to make it German degree equivalent ?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

PIUS JOSEPH said:


> German degree equivalent section Query
> I am an MBA Degree holder from India. Currently working in UK for the last 2 years. If i am applying for a job seeker visa in Germany.
> Can i submit my degree as it is or do i need to do something to make it German degree equivalent ?


You will need to show that your degree is equivalent to a German degree. 

Have you checked the ANABIN database?


----------

